# Unjerked to Jerked....Memoirs of a 35 year old Phat Guy



## 240PLUS (Oct 30, 2012)

I must say, this may in fact start my journal for the ultimate journey from Unjerked to Jerked. It has been a solid year now that I've been dedicating myself to the Gym or just fitness in general. Although I hover around the Gym as if I was 17 again, I sure feel it the next day.
My main goal for this year is not so much lose to weight (which will come), but increase intensity levels and cardiovascular endurance. I really find that working out 4 days a week is best for me, sometimes 5. I mainly concentrate on one body part a day and if I feel really jerked...I'll do two. I've pulled a deltoid cap the other day doing presses, and am waiting for it to heal up. I still way in around 260, but a good improvement from 281 in 2009.

Sunday Evening - Leg Presses *90 lbsx20-22, 180x15, 270x15, 360x11*, ....strip down...*270x15,180x15,90xabout 25*. But, when I strip down, those sets I concentrate on the slow negatives..I really feel in the inner thighs (where the fat collects and rubs) the next day. Another problem with having a gut is it limits me on my legg press range of motion 


Tuesday Evening- Mainly stretches to loosen up from Sunday's Leg Blasting. Everything is stiff, not doing any upper body until my shoulder strain heals. Leg extensions 80x12, 90x 11, 100x 6. Did a nice jog on tread mill at incline of 3 for about a third of a mile and hung it up. I really didnt have it in me Tuesday. Drank a nice tall protien packed smoothie when I got home.

So....that is what the begining of my week looks like so far, in general, I'm really blasting those legs. We'll see how the rest of the week pans out. 



240plus


----------



## 240PLUS (Nov 8, 2012)

Saturday

Powerhouse Tampa was the spot. Today was a very intense and I was on fire.

Flat Bench 

135x16
185x5
225x2
245x1 

Decline (shapes the titties)

135x6
225x1
185x4 (by then I was cooked)

Preacher Curls (got sloppy)

70x11
80x6

Standing Curls 

70x9 (done)

Treadmill time. Now this really sucked balls. I tried to do a mile, but literally said phuck it .44 miles. Sweat was pouring from my phat body. I went over to the powerlifters and introduced myself. Great guys. Met John Bernor and got some advice on deadlifts. Well, I got cashed out after blasting my chest muscles. Todays intent was strictly intensity. Funny thing is, I went over 40 lbs my old bench max when I was 25 of 205 lbs. Back then I liked to do blow from time to time and it really got me lean. Anyways, we drove back to my depressing little town and I went to the pull to get tan. I passed the phuck out at the pool, people caught me snoring. That sums it up. This past years hard work is really paying off. I never even went close to 225 in my 20's. huh! Oh yea, and what really sucked was my shoulder was fucked up, but I worked through it.

Diets been clean. Fajitas and ground turkey (with hamburger helper).


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 10, 2013)

March 4 2011

First day back from shoulder injury in a couple of months. Actually started using 1-Andro just to try it and see what a small taste prohormones can do for my body type. I've been maintaining my training, but only about once a week so my stgrength doesnt diminish. Anyways, I'm doing one body part per day and have increased my cardiovascular training as a side dish.

Monday @ 200mg of 1- Andro Rx, 3 medium size meals daily (typically tuna fish sandwich, and samon with rice throughout the day).

Biceps Machine and non machine Preacher Curls

2 sets -12x40 lbs for warmupsake
1 set  - 8x60 lbs (non-machine preacher curl)
1 set -  7x70 lbs
1 set -  3x 80 lbs 
Preacher curls have always been my downfall. I never was an arm guy. 

1st day affects on 1-Andro at 200mgs (two caps per meal)

No real notices with regard to strength yet. Libido is normal and no sides. Well on for tomarrow's log.


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 10, 2013)

March 5 Tuesday 2013

Started the day with a 1 mile jog at about 4 miles/hour pace non stop. Its a real bitch. Then the other mile back was intermitten 40 yard dash sprints as fast as my 266 lb body will take me. It was a great run though. I waited a few hours until doing my lifting for the day.

Chest and Traps

Incline

155x8
185x6
205x3

Decline

185x6
135x12

Shrugs 

135x12
225x8
225x6
135x9

Damn I feel like I coulod go another two 45s but needed to slow it down a bit. 200 mgs of 1-Andro for the day. I have noticed a nice little edge to myself. Not sure if its in fact just placebo affect or if test levels are changing. It is noted that 1-Andro takes time to kick in. But fuck I feel like grabbing that 135 from the rack and pressing it a few times. I didnt cause I have to watch the shoulder again. But I definately feel something, the best way to describe it is like urges to take my weights by the balls. Anyways, I was very happy with my work out for that day.


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 10, 2013)

Wednesday March 6 2013

Up the dosage to 300 mgs of the 1-Andro Rx for today. Legs are tight and sore from the running yeserday. Today was mainly back and abdominals today.

Low seated Rows

Warmup-

2 sets of 12 at 80 lbs
11x130lbs
9x180lbs
6x210 lbs

Dead lifts

8x135 lbs
4x225lbs
4x225 lbs

Very intense work-out again. I really enjoy the 1-Andro. I really don't feel like posting more of the work outs that I have done up until Saturday. However I will keep up starting the week of 03/10/13 (this week). Over all, I do like this 1-Andro. Only thing is the recomended dose is 2 caps per day. I highly recommend at least 300mg (six caps aday) to pop the cherry. This is my first pro hormone and its not a bad. Sleep is very difficult at times, but there are no sides. As for Libido is concerned, I still am has horny as a 20 year old german. Last night the food cravings were very bad. I felt like I couldt eat enough food. Its like I was never satisfied. If this is just a taste of ehat anabolics do, Im definately going to start some test (liquid) soon. 

240plus


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 17, 2013)

Friday Morning 8 2013

Not sure or remember where the last 4 journal entries went from the 11th to the 13th. 

Today (Friday) is typically triceps and chest day. 

Warm up

dips..

self assisted at 180 lbs (about half body weight)

2 sets of 10-11 reps
1 set  of 5 (about 80% body weight)
1 set of 3 (at body weight of 263lbs) I really feel it in my upper frame. Alot of stress on the bones.

Triceps standing with v-bar

Warm-up

30 lbs x 11
60 lbs x 11
100 lbs 10
120 lbs x 11

Switch to Hammer Strength Incline

Warm-up

135lbs x 10
185 x 10
225 x 5
250 x 2

Burn-outs 

135 close grip x 13-15 reps.

Thats really it for triceps and pec major. 2nd week using 300-500mgs of 1-Andro with 3 to four meals a day. I felt as if I could keep going on with the sets, nut I know my limits. I dont need another tear especially in a major muscle group. Protien is about 50 to160 grams a day mostly fish and milk. Lathargy is pretty bad during my rest and work hours. I'm probablly going to go with injectables after this PH cycle is over. Probably Test e due to its proclaimed long lasting in the blood stream. I definately like the 1-Andro, but I want the real deal soon. I love the recovery time so far which is like none. Hunger is like incontrollable though, probably because I dont consume enough proteins. Well that its for last week. I start posting for Monday morning which is typically arms and back (alot of larger body parts). Overall the 1-Andro is great, Ilove the increased amount of reps I can get out of it. Will be moving on soon though after this cycle.


----------



## longworthb (Mar 18, 2013)

Following bro. Kill it


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 19, 2013)

Monday (03-18-13)

Monday is a arms and Back (mainly lats) for me. Diet has averaged to be 2600 to3300/day. Again, mainly fishes and starches. 

Warm-up

Preacher Curls (eazy bar)

50lbsx15
70lbsx11
80lbsx10


Standing Hammer Curls

40lbs x 8


Lat pulls

Warm up

60 lbs (slow movement) x 13
120 lbs x 11
180 lbs x 11
210lbs x 5

Reversed Grip (pull up grip)

50lbs x 15

Overall blood flow between and after sets was to much. Arms got extremely tight. I don't mind a good pump but the blood flow was uncomfortable. Propbably because I didnt eat much before I lifted. 

After work out meal:

10 oz Salmon (Bourbon marinated)
2 SERVINGS OF rice (lightly buttered)
2 glasses of skim milf
1 serving of steamed brocolli

Again there is an increase in sets. This week (End of week 2 on 1-Andro) at 300-400mgs/day. I do feel very lazy, but still motivated. Don't feel hungry only during the late nights. Arms cramping very bad. I hope to recover quickly for Wednesdays workout. Week three will start Thursday and dosage will begin between 500-600mgs/day. Mainly, there is basically increased urge for extra sets, but again tendacy for injury/tears could happen.


----------



## 240PLUS (Mar 29, 2013)

03/28/13 Thursday

Pectorials/Triceps BlASter

Warmup - peck deck 185x12

FLat bEnch

135x15
185x10
225x6

strip DOwn-

185x9 (CLose Grip) to target triceps

135x13 (cLose grip)

ON THE REAL....LAST WEEK ON 1-ANDRO RX AT 600MGS/DAY. SUNDAY I'LL START LOWERING TO 100MG/DAY AND CONTINUE TILL END OF THE WEEK. OVERALL I INCREASED BENCH 225LBSX2 TO 225X6 PRIMARILY BEFORE THE 1-ANDRO AND THROUGHOUT. GREAT IMPROVEMENT. LATHARGY IS BAD DURING WORKNIGHTS. NO REAL CHANGES IN LABIDO. OVERALL STRENGTH IS DEFINATELY NOTICEABLE. APPETITE IS SUPPRESSED [/B]EVEN THOUGH INTENSE WEIGHT REPPING. FORCE MYSELF TO EAT AT 3 TO 4 MEALS A DAY CONSISTING OF STARCHES (PASTAS AND TOTELLINIS) AND FISH (SAMON) BY THE POUNDS. I'LL DEFINATELY DO MORE 1-ANDRO RX. HOWEVER I THINK ITS TIME FOR AAS. I'LL POST MORE TO SEE IF GAINS ARE KEPT.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 29, 2013)

if youre having a problem with your thighs rubbing, buy some compression shorts like Skins to wear under your gym shorts. Cycle shorts are cheaper, but you dont get the advantage of compression shorts


----------

